# What is this??????????????????



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Found this growing on a tree in my yard monday and it's tripled in size since, anyone know what it is?


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

You have found a treasure.

That is a sulphur shelf, a.k.a. chicken-of-the-woods. A prized species of mushroom.

They taste great, just like chicken.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

yep, a chicken of the woods


----------



## Will Work For Fish (Jan 6, 2005)

You really don't want to mess with it. They're dangerous. Let a professional tree person attend to it. E-mail me with your address.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

What makes them so dangerous?


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

That some people will kill/maim for them!


----------

